# Time for new tires - suggestions?



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

These seem to be a solid choice so far, even though they are higher priced than others.
Looks like this type of tire would meet my needs - not sure about how quiet though

Amazon.com: Pirelli P4 Four Seasons All-Season Tire - 215/60R16 95T: Automotive


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pirelli P4, Continental PureContact, or Michelin MXV4 - take your pick - they'll all do what you want!


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great, thanks!

Question is, is 30K premature for stock tires? Not sure what people are getting out of them. I thikn I'm in that weird spot where I should get tires before snow, but it's not causing major issues right now.

Come to think of it, I have had two tires plugged for nails this year, so maybe sooner


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really. Mine are on track to make it 30k (same Firestones as you) and that's normally about what I get from a tire (I usually pick better handling tires that will not last as long). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Any benefits from going with a 55 instead of the stock 60? Your continentals are only in a 55 and I am comparing ratings for now.
Will it be much more rough on bumps? I wouldn't think much, or even that you will be able to tell much.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Penguin LS got less than 20 thousand on the OEM Firestones.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, I said Extreme instead of PureContact. PureContact are the ones you'll want.

My mistake - here you go. One of the top rated tires on TireRack. 

I've had a set of ExtremeContact DWS before and they were one of the best tires I ever bought.












View attachment 45065


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I am digging the Cinturato P7 All Season Plus 215. Eco tire, supposedly quiet quiet quiet. Lots of reviews on tirerack and all categories are above 9 on ratings.
@120 each, it's 80 more total than I wanted to spend - but if i buy on amazon I can at least save on tax 

-- yeah I saw all this pro contact, and I couldn't find them in stock size for the life of me, lol.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought the P7's and used them through almost the entirity of Chicago's snow this season.
They are wonderful in the snow, not as good on ice/wet, but overall VERY quiet, and very comfortable over bumps and such. They also handle very well. Less roll on a nice off-ramp curve than stock, and I can go faster around the curves. Very nice handling. I am impressed, never owned Pirellis. Sure beats 315 Nitto street drags on the back - I've been in the snow with those..:uhh:

Anyhow, I hope this helps others.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I was able to pull nearly 70k miles on my OEM Firestones...I replaced them with Michelin Defenders and I'm very pleased with the grip in the snow/ice/rain. I think I took a hit in fuel economy, but this harsh winter makes it difficult to tell for sure.


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

In the market as well. Will be rolling over 70k on stock tires (one replaced due to a huge screw in the sidewall) and have probably enough life left to make it to 80k. Like to maintain or gain fuel mileage without sacrificing performance and longevity of stock tires. Price is always an option, like to keep it close to price of the stock tires. Open to any suggestions!

Thanks!


----------

